# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  [Review] Buổi sáng thả mình với Echoes - Các quán cafe ở Hà Nội

## duh

> *Echoes Cafe
> 
> *_Địa chỉ: 27A Trần Bình Trọng
> 
> __Xem bản đồ Echoes Cafe_


Khác với những buổi sáng ồn ào vội vã đi làm, các bạn hãy thử dành riêng  cho mình một sáng thứ 7 an bình, để đầu óc nhẹ nhàng trôi theo chút  nhạc cổ điển, lặng lẽ ngắm nhìn trời Hà Nội bình yên và thưởng thức một  loại đồ uống nào đó lạ miệng. Một cách hưởng thụ rất dịu dàng ở Echoes!

Echoes  cafe lặng lẽ khuất sau những quán giải khát to lớn, trang trí lộng lẫy.  Riêng mình một phong cách, quán đặc biệt thích hợp cho những bạn trẻ  yêu nét cổ điển. Không nhạc nhảy xập xình, chỉ du dương những bản ballad  nổi tiếng một thời như: Stay the same, My love, Tong hua...

Không  gian khá thoáng, bạn có thể thoải mái làm việc một cách yên tĩnh bên  laptop hoặc ngồi phía ngoài để ngắm phố, quán còn có tầng 2 ngồi trệt,  tha hồ cùng bạn bè chuyện trò.


_Phía ngoài quán
_

_Không gian bên trong
_

_Bảng Menu ngày 24/3/2012_


Giá đồ uống dao động từ 20k-45k. Ngoài ra bạn có thể nhấm nháp một chút khoai chiên, xúc xích...


_Góc bàn này rất được nhiều người chọn

_ 


Vậy các bạn hãy thử chọn Echoes cho mỗi sáng thứ 7 của mình để hưởng thụ cảm giác bình yên xem sao nhé!

_>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm_ *[Echoes cafe]*
"_NGUỒN: DIDAU.ORG_"


_Cùng khám phá Các quán cafe ở Hà Nội - cac quan cafe o Ha Noi_

----------


## anhduong

Cafe ở đây ngon ko bạn?

----------


## duh

Nếu bạn tìm cafe ngon thì mình nghĩ Echoes không lọt top  :tongue: . Cafe ở đây khá đậm đà, đủ góp phần thư giãn đầu óc cho bạn ^^. Gợi ý thêm cho bạn: có thể mang ít bánh quy nhỏ, dùng thử với nâu đá xem sao, rất hay!

----------


## lunas2

mình nhìn thấy quán này không gian k dc thoáng lắm thì pải

----------


## duh

Bàn ghế rộng rãi nên chắc bạn cảm giác vậy đấy, quán chỉ ko thoải mái để chạy chơi thôi  :Big Grin: .

----------


## haibang

Có mỗi góc bàn nhìn ra ngoài đường là được nhiều người chọn thui.  :cuoi1:

----------


## duh

:Big Grin:  cũng tùy nhu cầu mỗi ng. Nếu bạn đi đông thì có lẽ sẽ thik lên tầng 2 hơn đấy, vẫn nhìn đc ra ngoài, ngồi trệt nên rộng rãi lắm. Còn chỗ "hướng thiên" dưới tầng 1 ấy hợp với bạn và laptop, tuyệt vời \m/

----------


## dauhalan

đi qua quán này suốt mà ko để ý bao h  :cuoi1: 
bữa nào phải rủ bạn đến quán này 1 lần cho biết  :Wink: )

----------


## pigcute

Mẫy chỗ này dành những người bàn công chuyên thì hơn  :cuoi1:

----------


## duh

@ pigcute: ở trên tầng 2 thì thik hợp với tụ tập bạn bè cực luôn  :batting eyelashes:

----------


## lehong812

Quán mình có nhu cầu nhập dừa xiêm về bán thì liên hệ e theo chữ ký nhé. Tks!

----------


## rose

mính thích những nơi như này. hjhj

----------


## lovetravel

quán nỳ trông nhẹ nhàng, trang trí không cầu kì

----------


## littlelove

quán này bài trí đơn giản nhỉ

----------


## littlegirl

buổi sáng làm 1 ly cafe cho tỉnh táo thì còn j tuyệt hơn

----------


## o0oKodako0o

Quán đóng cửa từ lâu òi  :cuoi1:  bây giờ là người khác làm cafe cũng đổi tên luôn :|

----------

